# Chest pain



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Several of you have respeonded on other posts that you have chest pain, as does my hubby. This is very scarey to me. Is there a way to know this is not heart related pain?I have asked the dr. but haven't gotten a direct answer . I was hoping those of you who experience this may better be able to describe these pains.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Rose, Thankyou for bringing up my other posting. I hope that someone will have some info on this. As far as the chest pain goes, mine seems to be muscular-skelatal as it changes with movement, and often is related to the neck-shoulder/scapular pain, typical of fibro. It often seems like the pain in my upper back goes all the way through to the front. The chest heaviness sometimes occurs when I wake up in the a.m.. This seems to change with exercise, in a good way. It is almost as if being stagnet for too long and i.e. the heart muscle as well other muscles, causes the fatigue and achiness to occur. Increasing the heart rate with exercise seems to cause better oxygenation to the muscles, and it actually begins to feel better. In an actual heart condition, exercise might well increase the pain, and body positioning changes would probably not make a difference in changing the pain level. Hope this helps you out. ------------------


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thank You!! Moldie this is the best description I have gotten to date and I really appreciate the clause about further movement.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Your welcome Rose. What I didn't tell you was, that as a nurse on a cardiac unit, we had to ask this question of our patients when they experienced chest pain. With fibromyalgia, this further complicates things when one has a cardiac problem as an underlying condition, and I understand your concern. ------------------


----------

